# Apprentice '12



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2012)

Starts on Wednesday


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2012)

Is that last shot this year's line-up? I thought they usually kept these things under wraps until transmission. Still, looking forward to it, particularly Nick's eye-rolling.


----------



## aqua (Mar 18, 2012)

I know one of them


----------



## Supine (Mar 18, 2012)

The car crash picture is the only reason I might watch it. I'm sure none of them will do well in business


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2012)

stavros said:


> Is that last shot this year's line-up? I thought they usually kept these things under wraps until transmission. Still, looking forward to it, particularly Nick's eye-rolling.


No I think thats them, I dont recognise them. It starts soon, so not impossible they release a couple of photos


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2012)

aqua said:


> I know one of them


Which one are they in the picture??


----------



## aqua (Mar 18, 2012)

I refuse to answer that until I have worked out just how embarrassed I am by knowing them


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 18, 2012)

Karen is soooo dull compared to Margaret


----------



## high castle (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope this show has something else going for it other than depicting high-flying city life as laden with gratuitous aggression and extreme low tolerance, otherwise I'd better start questioning myself when I scamper home for my Wednesday evening Apprentice fix.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 20, 2012)

wrestler to win


----------



## smmudge (Mar 20, 2012)

What are they playing for this time? Another investment thing?


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

yup, same as last time, 250k


----------



## smmudge (Mar 20, 2012)

aw that's crap. There was a lot less character assassination last time when it was just an investment that was at stake.


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2012)

I thought the worst thing about it was the ‘oh look, there’s an ‘inventor’ who has succesully taken a product to market.  I wonder who Sugar will choose?’


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 20, 2012)

ah...jedi jim,...stuart..."excuse me sir you look like a sausage connoisseur"

getting a bit boring though


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 21, 2012)

We are running a sweepstake at work.  I am backing (pulled from bag) Jade-It's-business-you-shouldn't-be-crying-Nash

Please, please, please let the Swiss guy have a really strong accent!


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 21, 2012)

aqua said:


> I know one of them


Me also!


----------



## aqua (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it the same one I wonder or do we get to pick on each other all programme 

I'm very excited about tonight


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2012)

I truly am the reflection of perfection _Ricky Martin_

The first of the gang to die.........


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 21, 2012)

I’m confident, charismatic and some people say I’m quite good looking, so that adds to the bill. _Tom Gearing_

This cunt's up next.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

10 minutes to go. It's the only reality show worth watching. Hand picked sociopaths going at each other on screen. What's not to like?


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 21, 2012)

The Bulgarian ftw


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

Their eyes seem to be either dead or earnest. No in between.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 21, 2012)

All aboard the massive bunch of twats train (i'm watching the first one but that's it)


----------



## moomoo (Mar 21, 2012)

blairsh said:


> All aboard the massive bunch of twats train (i'm watching the first one but that's it)


 
Yeah, yeah, yeah...


----------



## blairsh (Mar 21, 2012)

moomoo said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah...


I _really _mean it


----------



## binka (Mar 21, 2012)

women have clearly won this


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 21, 2012)

The women always win week one, so the floppy twat who put himself up is seriously at risk.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 21, 2012)

aqua said:


> I know one of them


same here I think


----------



## aqua (Mar 21, 2012)

oooo which one  pm me! x


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Blimey, the boys smashed it, wasn't expecting that, the girls actual design was great, very cute.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 21, 2012)

aqua said:


> oooo which one  pm me! x


i don't but I do know someone who will appear at some point in the series.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

Slapdash spivs win the first one.


----------



## binka (Mar 21, 2012)

damn you editors for misleading me into thinking the men were doing terribly


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 21, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> The women always win week one, so the floppy twat who put himself up is seriously at risk.



<eats words>


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

Here comes the women turning on each other like cats in a bag...

(before you shout "sexist", it happens every year, you just see if it dosen't happen now)


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 21, 2012)

binka said:


> damn you editors for misleading me into thinking the men were doing terribly


----------



## smmudge (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought the men had this tbh. They had tourists while women went to the zoo.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, the men never turn on each other. It's always settled over a cup of tea.

Err ...


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 21, 2012)

Pink sparkley eyeliner Purple lady?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

binka said:


> damn you editors for misleading me into thinking the men were doing terribly


 
They do seem to accentuate to the negative


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

You can see the back of the bird / monkey cage from Camden Market ffs. What a moron.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

magneze said:


> Yes, the men never turn on each other. It's always settled over a cup of tea.
> 
> Err ...


 
Did you not watch last series? Clearly not


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 21, 2012)

They really ought to latch on to the affirmative.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

Billana whatsherface should go on the basis of having utterly shit basic geography of London but claiming she knows the area 'really well'.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

D'wards said:


> Did you not watch last series? Clearly not


Every episode. Twice. Just to make sure. Can't be too careful. Know thy enemy.


----------



## Saffy (Mar 21, 2012)

I want to see if eyeshadow woman will change the colour to match her top eveytime we see her. 
I loved the women's team design, very cute.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 21, 2012)

There's no way bilyana is going.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Billana whatsherface should go on the basis of having utterly shit basic geography of London but claiming she knows the area 'really well'.


That and she is missing off the set off a James Bond film somewhere.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 21, 2012)

I think the blonde one is going


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

magneze said:


> Every episode. Twice. Just to make sure. Can't be too careful. Know thy enemy.


 
Right, that's it - you're coming back in the boardroom with me


----------



## IC3D (Mar 21, 2012)

The architects a bit hysterical


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

The team leader woman gives me the creeps


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

She put up a decent fight though, he likes a feisty one.


----------



## IC3D (Mar 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> She put up a decent fight though, he likes a feisty one.


Y'know.


----------



## magneze (Mar 21, 2012)

D'wards said:


> Right, that's it - you're coming back in the boardroom with me


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 21, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> There's no way bilyana is going.



See, told you.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 21, 2012)

i think Bilyana talked herself out of that right at the end. I think he might've changed his mind while she was interrupting him.


----------



## Supine (Mar 21, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> There's no way bilyana is going.



Haha


----------



## smmudge (Mar 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i think Bilyana talked herself out of that right at the end. I think he might've changed his mind while she was interrupting him.


 
Yeah, I swear he was about to get rid of Katie before she spoke up. My second guess to go would have been the team leader too.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 21, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> i think Bilyana talked herself out of that right at the end. I think he might've changed his mind while she was interrupting him.


 
I agree, she should have shut up a lot sooner.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 21, 2012)

CyberRose said:


> The Bulgarian ftw


It's almost like I can see into the future


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 21, 2012)

Supine said:


> Haha



She would have stayed if she'd kept her mouth shut at the end.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 21, 2012)

I missed it this week, was it justified?


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

Just watching bbc2 - seems Dara o Briein (sp) has gained a couple of extra chins since last series.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

She seems sweet on the "You've Been Fired" bbc2 show


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

"Lord" Sugar made the right choice there, she seems nice now - but the pressure on the task showed her to be a right twat frankly.

Initial thoughts - it's a shame that the lads won, given they are less likeable and the team leader was a toff and their designs were shocking - but at the same time they deserved it, solid business acumen and disciplined salesmanship, where as the women were a bunch of chaotic nasty panicky bitches.

I'm glad the project manager for the lasses survived because she seems genuinely nice and quite competent she just misjudged a few things.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 21, 2012)

Jade - loved the designs but shut up!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2012)

over the last couple of years ' business leaders' have been complaining in the press that the show makes business people look like a bunch of dimwitted greedy psychopaths (surely not), and I fear that the producers have nobbled and decided to try and get a mellower group together for this season. its going to be a boring one i think. unless ricky martin wrestles alan sugar under the board room table, im worried this is going to be short on the levels of twattery we've become accustomed to.


----------



## Me76 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jade needs to go very soon as I will just not be able to put up with her annoying shouting for very long!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 22, 2012)

Having watched it again, three observations:-

1) I seldom advocate for candidates, thinking them all to be insufferable twats, but I think Sugar made a big mistake. The Bulgarian woman would have been a real character.

2) It was fun to see the top-of-the-food-chain, wrestling Alpha Male looking awkwardly at his shoes when "stepping up to the plate" to be project manager was mentioned.

3) Personal gripe here: because of the airheads I work with, I have grown to despise people who excessively, inaccurately or unnecessarily say "literally". Ergo, medieval torture for Gabrielle ("I'm literally with the designer now" _et cetera_).


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 22, 2012)

D'wards said:


> Did you not watch last series? Clearly not


 
I think magneze was being sarcastic.


----------



## Schmetterling (Mar 22, 2012)

Eyeshadow woman -> secretary (sorry; am working as a secretary at the moment too but that's too matchy matchy)
The way the four women talked at the woman in the shop like a gaggle of geese!!!!
The way the men moved in like sharks to shake the team leader's hand!
And I don't think the women liked the team name at allllll.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yesterday I only watched the Dara show and I now intend to do that for the rest of the series. Watching the main show irritates me no end but I want to see the results. I was quite impressed with Bilyana, she took all that stick in the form of the exited videos showing her popping up like a jack-in-the-box and remained well composed. A bit too late though but she will probably be successful in business without the help of Lord Sugar. None of the rest seemed to have anything about them at all. I am always aware that the final programme is heavily edited, and often wonder what the reality of the events was each week.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2012)

There must have been places nearer the Zoo (from Greenwich) for them to go to? Why not the Tower of London?

No way should Bilyana have gone. Nor Gabrielle. Hmph.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 22, 2012)

Gabrielle has a massive mouth, it takes up more than 50% of her face when she speaks animatedly


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 22, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Gabrielle has a massive mouth, it takes up more than 50% of her face when she speaks animatedly


 
It's marvellous.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 22, 2012)

it frightens me how well acquainted people are with the contestants names already. 
I will be describing them for the next few weeks at least:
Miss Shouty McEyemakeup
Dr Melty face
The Ratman
The Haircut
Mrs Moonhead
etc


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2012)

The editing was so lop-sided that the 'surprise' result of the boys winning was beyond credibility. I hope they up their game for the rest of the series so that the plot isn't too wildly improbable.


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm no expert, but.....

According to the BBC website, Bilyana "is now training to be a Wealth Manager for British entrepreneurs". If you read the blurbs of many past candidates, they seem to have followed the same kind of route: advising "entrepreneurs". 

So, is it the old "them as can, do; them as can't, go on the Apprentice and then teach others what they haven't actually done themselves"?


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it me or are the candidates getting more attractive?    BBC dumbing down once more.


----------



## Big Gunz (Mar 22, 2012)

Gabriella was shit she should have went.  A rabbit caught up in headlights in my view.  Biliana at least showed some fight.


----------



## belboid (Mar 22, 2012)

Santino said:


> The editing was so lop-sided that the 'surprise' result of the boys winning was beyond credibility. I hope they up their game for the rest of the series so that the plot isn't too wildly improbable.


The editing wasn't really more lop-sided than any other time. It showed the boys working out the figures, and the girls not doing so. It showed the boys were selling, all the time, whereas the second women's team missed half the day. Those two things were what fucked them. As Dara (or Trevor) pointed out, we were also grossly underestimating the willingness of tourists to buy any old shite.

Sugar was blates about to fire Kate until eejit Bilyana started shouting up again.


----------



## belboid (Mar 22, 2012)

oh yes, and how surprising to hear Sugar starting off by referencing Marx and Lenin!


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 22, 2012)

'you will be my Marx and I will be your Engels' 

Heard that too


----------



## belboid (Mar 22, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> 'you will be my Marx and I will be your Engels'


'the Lenin to my Makhno' - okay, so he got a bit confused there, but he's not meant to be a historian!


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 23, 2012)

Artichoke was following tradition & gunning for the quiet one, whilst I'd twigged that Bilyana was the only one they made positive comments about in the pre-final chat. Artichoke followed good sens and tradition, I backed process. Right up to the end, Artichoke was all like "I AM SOOOOO right!!?111" and tbf, I thought she had been.

But process won through in the end! Oh yes.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 23, 2012)

belboid said:


> 'the Lenin to my Makhno' - okay, so he got a bit confused there, but he's not meant to be a historian!



I think what's important here is that a lord of the realm is bringing such figures of anarchisim to the fore (myself included  )


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2012)

the man just never stops giving!


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 23, 2012)

belboid said:


> oh yes, and how surprising to hear Sugar starting off by referencing Marx and Lenin!



I'm pretty sure he said Marks and SPENCER.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 23, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> I'm pretty sure he said Marks and SPENCER.



See now I've got to question your hearing.  (. Wrt Begbie + Rab c Nesbit having the same scheemie accent, on coucil folk naming thread in general)


----------



## miss direct (Mar 23, 2012)

The guy's products were rubbish...completely unimaginative and over priced. Can't believe they sold. I liked the Bulgarian girl - at least she was selling, not like the other whiney one who was complaining about her stealing her sales. Er, well go and sell somewhere else then! London Zoo is huge!


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 23, 2012)

miss direct said:


> The guy's products were rubbish...completely unimaginative and over priced. Can't believe they sold. I liked the Bulgarian girl - at least she was selling, not like the other whiney one who was complaining about her stealing her sales. Er, well go and sell somewhere else then! London Zoo is huge!


 
Exactly. What was all that 'It's my turn to make a sale' nonsense..


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 24, 2012)

Superdupastupor said:


> See now I've got to question your hearing.  (. Wrt Begbie + Rab c Nesbit having the same scheemie accent, on coucil folk naming thread in general)



I didn't say their accents were the same. But, according to Mrs Vic, a native of Leith, they are both most certainly "schemie".


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 24, 2012)

We've used tapes from The Apprentice to teach kids how not to behave at interviews.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 25, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> We've used tapes from The Apprentice to teach kids how not to behave at interviews.


 
Or just how not to behave in general?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2012)

They usually bring that up too. There's no need to spoon-feed them, enquiring minds and all that


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't gotten into Apprentice 12 yet. I hope I don't. Nothing makes me mad faster than watching a group of "I am entitled to all the rewards" people. And they are all like that.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 25, 2012)

I've never seen an episode, just a clip or two in a classroom setting....including the one being shown to some year 9s and clearly the form teacher hadn't watched the whole clip first...when the arrogant bloke swore and someone swore right back at him the poor teacher looked stricken and rushed to kill the clip (parents do complain about _fucks,_ _shits_ and _arseholes _in lessons) and a couple of students trilled "Don't panic Sir, we've heard it all before!"


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 26, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I haven't gotten into Apprentice 12 yet. I hope I don't. Nothing makes me mad faster than watching a group of "I am entitled to all the rewards" people. And they are all like that.



I think the show's popularity lies in the yawning Brent-like chasm between their self image and their bumbling inability to perform straightforward tasks. That's why I enjoy it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> They usually bring that up too. There's no need to spoon-feed them, enquiring minds and all that


 
I suppose you could always use The Apprentice as an example of what hapens to people with poorly developed social and interpersonal skills.

Sadly, within the corp-world these egotisitical little wannabes are everywhere. Many of them achiveing the lofty heights they so desire. I deal with so many highly paid idiots who lack manners, empathy and common sense, I've got to the point where I don't even expect a reasonable conversation for the first few times we interact.

As for email.......these pricks write as if every exchange is a war. Even when you're trying to help them......or save them!

They should have an email challenge on The Apprentice, where they have to broker some deal via the written word. I reckon he'd fire 7 of them in one go.


----------



## Santino (Mar 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> (parents do complain about _fucks,_ _shits_ and _arseholes _in lessons)


And that's just the teachers.

And then I got off the bus.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 26, 2012)

miss direct said:


> The guy's products were rubbish...completely unimaginative and over priced. Can't believe they sold. I liked the Bulgarian girl - at least she was selling, not like the other whiney one who was complaining about her stealing her sales. Er, well go and sell somewhere else then! London Zoo is huge!


 
I'd be so pissed off if i was having a nice day out at the zoo and I got accosted by annoying salespeople flogging off their wares.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 28, 2012)

"Basically we've invented the bin"


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 28, 2012)

How ridiculous to try and punt a million units.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 28, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> "Basically we've invented the bin"



No, it's a cafetiere for potato peelings.


----------



## magneze (Mar 28, 2012)

Boys to win, the girls seem to have forgotten their maths.

Both products are pretty good.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 28, 2012)

lol at the composter and lol at Steven what a tosser.

lol at the girls as well though for their figures!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 28, 2012)

isn't that the eco off ecoflex?


----------



## smmudge (Mar 28, 2012)

I like the idea of sponge/scouring washing up gloves. I want some.


----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 28, 2012)

The girls cocked it up a wee bit there with waterproof crayons.  They should just have included those washable bath crayons / paint you can already get.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 28, 2012)

Lakeland has put the compost crock which was packshotted in the pitch scene in the top slot on its site. Good thinking.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 28, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The girls cocked it up a wee bit there with waterproof crayons. They should just have included those washable bath crayons / paint you can already get.


 
I think their mistake was also not to respond to the criticisms of the crayons from the second purchaser.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 28, 2012)

Or to try and flog bathroom stuff to Lakeland.


----------



## maldwyn (Mar 29, 2012)

smmudge said:


> I like the idea of sponge/scouring washing up gloves. I want some.


 





http://www.bizzybee.co.uk/bb/products/bizzybee-scouring-gloves/

Don't they have access to Google? 

I'd have booted the project manager too.


----------



## Santino (Mar 29, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Don't they have access to Google?


No, they don't. That spoils the fun.


----------



## Lea (Mar 29, 2012)

Jenna has the most annoying voice and way of speaking. I cringe every time she opens her mouth. Yap yap yap...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 29, 2012)

It's as if the world ended and 10 idiots were left on earth and had to re-invent everything again. I think they should have come up with the wheel. That's a great idea.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 29, 2012)

Or the uzi sub machine gun. They could have massive international sales with that.


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2012)

hilariouly bad performaces all round, how wotsernbame team leader survived, i dont know, dire stuff


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2012)

Are people kept in because of their business idea or fired because of their lack of an idea? Would be good to know what all the business ideas are or be told what they are when they're fired.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 30, 2012)

They are kept in on the basis of whether they make good television. Even a twat like Sugar wouldn't actually invest in the madcap schemes of a bunch of appalling twelfth generation reality show contestants, not without the "prize" being baked into his fee for taking part.


----------



## paulhackett (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought last year's winner was kept in precisely because he was an inventor as opposed to someone who would shine in the type of tasks on the Apprentice?


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 30, 2012)

why would i want to squash my food waste


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 30, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> why would i want to squash my food waste


 
It's not squashing. It's multi-functional eco composting.


----------



## smmudge (Mar 30, 2012)

Thing is I reckon the lass he chucked out this week would have made good TV, same with the woman last week. I worry he's getting rid of all the interesting ones, because TBH we don't see anything that goes on after he's chosen person to invest in so why would I give a fuck about that.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 31, 2012)

Lea said:


> Jenna has the most annoying voice and way of speaking. I cringe every time she opens her mouth. Yap yap yap...


 Thank god!

I thought it was just me


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 31, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I thought last year's winner was kept in precisely because he was an inventor as opposed to someone who would shine in the type of tasks on the Apprentice?


 
Such was the storyline, yes.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2012)

paulhackett said:


> I thought last year's winner was kept in precisely because he was an inventor as opposed to someone who would shine in the type of tasks on the Apprentice?


 
He's invented a curved nail file...


----------



## boohoo (Apr 1, 2012)

Love this sketch!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2012)

Nearly throwing up when tasting their own condiment - raw quality


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 4, 2012)

They've spelt "bellissimo" with one L. Pretty sure it has two.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 4, 2012)

Beat them to it!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> They've spelt "bellissimo" with one L. Pretty sure it has two.


At least it lost the V 

Bet the pineapple ends up winning 

The team edited to look like a catastrophe tends to win, ay.


----------



## magneze (Apr 4, 2012)

Bellissimo have won already. At least they have a sauce.


----------



## magneze (Apr 4, 2012)

Spoke too soon!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2012)

magneze said:


> Bellissimo have won already. At least they have a sauce.


Trust the process, never the editing


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2012)

What was a young John Redwood doing commenting on pineapples in a deli?!

He's never one of the Apprentices?!


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2012)

Next thoughts: when the 'losing' three go out and Sugar, Brady and Nick confer, the one who they're most positive about tends to be sacked 

e2a: I missed any comments about one of them, but I picked up who they were unexpectedly positive about, and damning comments about someone else  I'd bet a good amount that's pointed towards who's being fired


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 4, 2012)

Ricky has incredibly pointy eyebrows.


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 4, 2012)

I was completely wrong on that call


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 4, 2012)

boring and shit episode, although the right person got sacked


----------



## weltweit (Apr 4, 2012)

A bunch of incredibly dislikeable individuals in each team, speaking up their own dire performances, too tight a timetable on the tasks as usual, unpleasent but horribly interesting (like a car crash) viewing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 11, 2012)

"upcycled"


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 11, 2012)

Jane doesn't seem to be particularly customer-focused.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 11, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Jane doesn't seem to be particularly customer-focused.


 
Rev Ian Paisley in a dress


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2012)

First half hour was great comedy.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 11, 2012)

If it wasn't for their accents, education and alledged previous success, these fuckers are little more than hole dwelling ignorpottamuses!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 18, 2012)

Keeping cockneys fit!


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 18, 2012)

What an absolutely stupid idea to have the instructor facing the class.  That's going to be so confusing.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 18, 2012)

This is the first episode that has made me think it is genuinely less about seeing who has the best business prowess and more about how to make them look like total arses.

eta space hoppers lol


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> This is the first episode that has made me think it is genuinely less about seeing who has the best business prowess and more about how to make them look like total arses.
> 
> eta space hoppers lol


 
Considering the how much of a total arse Sugar has been willing to appear in the past I would imagine this is a perfectly understandable criteria for choosing a playmate.


----------



## Santino (Apr 19, 2012)

The supposedly winning team should have been penalised for the fictional equipment they would have had to provide to fulfill the made-up contract they won.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 19, 2012)

Santino said:


> The supposedly winning team should have been penalised for the fictional equipment they would have had to provide to fulfill the made-up contract they won.


For real!  Anyone throwing in a free-of-charge unicorn is going to win contracts, aren't they?


----------



## souljacker (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm getting a bit bored of the Apprentice, mainly because the editing is so predictable. All through last nights it seemed so obvious the melted face man and his 80's theme was utter shit. The pitch was poor, the idea was poor, the free space hoppers was madness (they are about a tenner in real life so you'd be hard pushed to get them for a pound). The other team however did everything right except for the fact that their idea was a bit lame and the video was a bit dull.

Because it was presented as one complete fuck up against a sensible if poorly executed idea, it was obvious to Mrs Soul and me that the fuck up team would win. In the board room, when the fuck up team were getting ripped to shreds and they showed the other teams smug looks, it was obvious who was going to win. Melted face man and his posse of morons.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

I still can't decide if the melted one or the blond grocer are the new Baggs


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 19, 2012)

Final caption: Next: Don't Blame the Dog


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 19, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I still can't decide if the melted one or the blond grocer are the new Baggs


 
The blond one must be related to Jim Eastwood. It's therefore him. He's done sweet FA so far but has had a lot of camera time. They're setting him up for a big fall.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 19, 2012)

What gets me is this assumption that the losing team failed?

They didn't fail, they just did marginally less well than the one that won.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Apr 19, 2012)

weltweit said:


> What gets me is this assumption that the losing team failed?
> 
> They didn't fail, they just did marginally less well than the one that won.


 
Actually they beat the winning team that is what is so annoying it's obvious who lost


----------



## weltweit (Apr 19, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Actually they beat the winning team that is what is so annoying it's obvious who lost


But apart from last nights, what bugs me is Sugars insistance that one of the teams "failed" and he uses the term "the failure of the task" ..

My experience of business is that it is not a two horse race with the losing team "failing" it is possible that both teams are winners, one perhaps a little more than the other.

For example, I don't have problems, that is too negative, I have challenges! much more positive, same exact situation, but more enabling.


----------



## paulhackett (Apr 25, 2012)

Adam team leader.. at a guess.. bye bye Adam


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 25, 2012)

this guys a fucking dick


----------



## 8115 (Apr 25, 2012)

Italy and its well known street food culture.

It's more fun when you have to be marginally awake to spot the real clanger moments, rather than them just flashing by you every second.  It's no fun anymore.


----------



## smmudge (Apr 25, 2012)

tbf it's a pretty big ask to sell gourmet food out of a trailer, and it doesn't look that warm there. (I was going to say it doesn't look like the height of summer but maybe it is  )


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 26, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's not squashing. It's multi-functional eco composting.


 
It's very exciting, and I'm passionate about it. 110%


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 28, 2012)

A few weeks ago, the lass from Lancashire was talking about something or other (might even've been the fitness class) and started talking about horses.

Can't remember why, but 'do ya like haaaawses? I used to go haaaaawsraaayding' has become a catchphrase chez nous. Artichoke'll wander round the kitchen going 'd'ya like haaaaarses?' to herself.


----------



## 8115 (May 2, 2012)

I predict Jade's team will win.  It's the way she keeps saying "crazy bugs".


----------



## smmudge (May 2, 2012)

Also cos Nick Hewer said his team were "promising" so they'll probably fall flat on their arses.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2012)

what the fuck!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 2, 2012)

That was bullshit - she should have gone if she couldn't manage a task like that.


----------



## 8115 (May 2, 2012)

What?  I was hoping he went, Jade made a good point about, it's pointless to keep repeating criticism, better to offer solutions.  Although Jade blatantly didn't have a proper grip on things.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (May 3, 2012)

I think Azar had to go soon, but in this task I do feel bad for him - he repeatedly pointed out the chaos, and offered proper solutions.

Jade will crack though.


----------



## gosub (May 3, 2012)

Think Azar had a lucky escape. Sounds like his business is going well and he doesn't owe Sugar 250k


----------



## Part 2 (May 3, 2012)

Jade is a loon, and she's weird looking.


----------



## Spod (May 4, 2012)

She is better than barrow boy Adam. He 'wouldnt go out with her' (WTF?) I doubt she is gagging for him either.


----------



## Spod (May 4, 2012)

Nick 'the haircut' dude is easily the one to beat followed by Tom. In previous series, the girls have had some very strong candidates but they are proper poor this year IMO.​


----------



## belboid (May 4, 2012)

Adam did well rescuing them at Pitsea, but it doesn't change the fact that he is a total arse who should already have been fired.  And, whilst Jade was to blame yesterday, Azhard did fuck all except _say_ strategy, he didn't seem to come out with one, or to be any cop at selling.

Tom is ahead of anyone so far for me, Nick close, and everyone else well back.


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 4, 2012)

Chip Barm said:


> Jade is a loon, and she's weird looking.


 
I find her quite attractive .

She has a sexy voice too.


----------



## Frazzlemac (May 4, 2012)

One word - Strategy


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2012)

oh you fucking idiots


----------



## Yelkcub (May 9, 2012)

How's Steve been doing? Just turned it on and see he's still in...


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> How's Steve been doing? Just turned it on and see he's still in...


no one ever does well on this stupid program 

but he is especially daft.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 9, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> no one ever does well on this stupid program
> 
> but he is especially daft.



He's a nice chap, honest. Bit temperamental on a footy pitch, but not a nob all the time like the TV could you make look.

I'd look like a complete cock on it!


----------



## joustmaster (May 9, 2012)

Yelkcub said:


> He's a nice chap, honest. Bit temperamental on a footy pitch, but not a nob all the time like the TV could you make look.
> 
> I'd look like a complete cock on it!


i'm sure you'd have enough sense not to apply.
my brother applied last year. he got asked to an interview. I had to stop him


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2012)

Double sacking tonight, bit harsh on Gabrielle


----------



## Big Gunz (May 24, 2012)

Gorgeous Gabrielle gone!


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2012)

This series is so shit and boring. Everyone is dull dull dull.

The best thing about the program these days are the overhead shots of London.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2012)

The best thing is the You're Fired prog on BBC2 after it.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 30, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> This series is so shit and boring. Everyone is dull dull dull.
> 
> The best thing about the program these days are the overhead shots of London.



Which heavily feature the Shard, impossible in previous series.


----------



## Ms T (May 30, 2012)

It's between Tom and Nick I reckon. Gabrielle should have been in the final five IMHO.


----------



## sim667 (May 31, 2012)

Glad adams gone, what an idiot.


----------



## Me76 (May 31, 2012)

Made himself look like a bit of an arrogant twat on you're fired too.  Which is a shame, cos as the main programme finished I said that he seemed like a genuinely nice bloke.

Out of the final 4 they all seem like dingbats to me.  The standard is so rubbish compared to the first couple of years.  I reckon Jade or Ricky.


----------



## maldwyn (May 31, 2012)

Me76 said:


> Out of the final 4 they all seem like dingbats to me. The standard is so rubbish compared to the first couple of years. I reckon Jade or Ricky.


 
Perhaps they should start with 50 candidates and then let the gang of four interviewers whittle them down.

WTF was going on between Ruby Wax and Adam?


----------



## Me76 (May 31, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> WTF was going on between Ruby Wax and Adam?


Yes, that was very strange.  Ruby seemed slightly on one to me.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 31, 2012)




----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2012)

Christ, fuck off Gary Barlow, you talentless charismaless cunt.

Jade for the win. Ricky would be alright, as long as its neither of the posh boys.

What are the odds they'll all have shit/tedious ideas?


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2012)

Three shit ideas and one dull one then


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 3, 2012)

a call centre  can't see Sugar wanting to be associated with that


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 3, 2012)

weeks and weeks of sackings and tasks. and we are left with these twonks, lord Sugar must be useless at picking them!


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2012)

Nick or Ricky it looks like


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 3, 2012)

Ricky probably.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2012)

THOR. 

I AM THE BEST BUSINESS PARTNER IN TEH WAAAAAAHHHHHRRRRRLLLLLDDDDDDDS


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2012)

Well. Well done, Thor!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 3, 2012)

Tom might still sneak it.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2012)

It's starting to look that way


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2012)

I mean... it doesn't look like that at all!!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 3, 2012)

Ohhhhhh what a fuckspanner.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2012)

Ricky, what a dissapointment, a safe (boring) business plan, a recruitment agents, blood suckers, the arrogance and self importance has won, because the other ideas were not so secure. And so ends another series, in well basically dissapointment mingled with memories of the candidates utterances at how much winners, whiners more like, they were but the winner was the greatest self agrandiser of the lot.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2012)

The other ideas were not 'secure'?? Naah, the other ideas were shit, and/or vile. Nicks sounded okay, but was obviously full of holes, Jades was just a cuntish idea, and Toms was not Sugars kinda thing, and over grossly optimistic re Toms knowledge and abilities


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 3, 2012)

Nick's idea just didn't seem economically viable.   Would you pay to have ingredients delivered if you were cooking something nice?  

Jade?  Fuck off, calling people and hassling or mooching.   He'd never go for that.

Trouble with Tom's...I don;t really know what it was but it seemed like a pension fund based on the value of wine....is the possible negative publicity.

However...I'm pretty sure His Lordship made more money from this series than he invested so win win.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2012)

Ha. Ricky has bought a new suit, tie and tieclip. And got a haircut. He's learnt from Tom.
Looks much less of a knob.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 4, 2012)

All the women spent £thousands for your fired, it was obvious.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 4, 2012)

Toys square out of the pram from me, I don't want to watch it ever again if Sugar is going to choose the sort of cunt who'll call himself Ricky Martin 'just to get noticed'. Wanker.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Nick's idea just didn't seem economically viable.   Would you pay to have ingredients delivered if you were cooking something nice?


Afaict, his intention was to integrate it into supermarket & recipe sites, so you could compile a shopping list from a week's planned menu.

Wrt Tom... Wine investments have a bloody awful reputation, and aren't regulated iirc. Money box covers them every now and then, with big hairy warning lights.


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> All the women spent £thousands for your fired, it was obvious.


They get made up by the BBC, and have a new dress, who gives a fuck?


PlaidDragon said:


> Toys square out of the pram from me, I don't want to watch it ever again if Sugar is going to choose the sort of cunt who'll call himself Ricky Martin 'just to get noticed'. Wanker.


_That's_ the only reason you think Sugar's a tosser?  Jesus, toys out the pram indeed


mrs quoad said:


> Afaict, his intention was to integrate it into supermarket & recipe sites, so you could compile a shopping list from a week's planned menu.


he never said that tho, or at least he was never shown saying that.  And if that is the plan, making £145mill of it is way bdeyond laughable.  It could deffo be tweaked to make something sellable, but it would need shitloads of work, and wouldn't make _that_ much. Looked to me like it ws the first time someone had told him it was anything other than 'brilliant'


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> he never said that tho, or at least he was never shown saying that. And if that is the plan, making £145mill of it is way bdeyond laughable. It could deffo be tweaked to make something sellable, but it would need shitloads of work, and wouldn't make _that_ much. Looked to me like it ws the first time someone had told him it was anything other than 'brilliant'


Thing is, the ingredients idea could be quite easily done by the likes of Tesco or Ocada or the like, they already have proven e-commerce sites on which to build it.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Jun 4, 2012)

belboid said:


> _That's_ the only reason you think Sugar's a tosser? Jesus, toys out the pram indeed


 
Not at all, he's a massive dick, but the programme is tolerable when it's a competition for twats. If the king twat is going to win as opposed to the least objectionable one, then it can fuck off.


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2012)

He started off as a massive dick (only narrowly behind Adam and Stephen in terms of total dickishness), but he did actually grow up, and stopped acting like a complete knob.

And, its a capitalist gameshow - being the least objectionable is all but irrelevant - as long as your idea is good, and you aren't _such_ a prick as to be unworkable with


----------



## smmudge (Jun 4, 2012)

They make them all look like massive dicks at the start of the show though; it's the only way you can get on it. In the end he seemed like a nice enough person. I thought they were all a bit dull this year actually. I really didn't care who won it.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> They make them all look like massive dicks at the start of the show though;


Thing is, you can't make it look as if he's saying these words:



without him, at some point, opening his own mouth and saying those words.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 4, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Thing is, you can't make it look as if he's saying these words:
> 
> 
> 
> without him, at some point, opening his own mouth and saying those words.





Yeah? Would you be allowed to do that for a study? Interview a subject, heavily edit their words, and nowhere mention what questions they were even asked?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah? Would you be allowed to do that for a study? Interview a subject, heavily edit their words, and nowhere mention what questions they were even asked?


Thing is, you _still _can't make it look as if he's saying those words without him, at some point, opening his own mouth and saying those words.

I'm guessing you'd _really struggle _to find anywhere that most people'd chosen to describe themselves as Thor on their CVs, too.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

On the other hand, maybe he's Mother fucking Teresa, and no-one has ever been so vilely mis-represented since the days of the McCann seniors, ay


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 4, 2012)

The fact is that only so many are selected to actually take part in the programme and in order to be noticed you have to say some very daft things.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 4, 2012)

oh what a circus. oh what a clown.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 4, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Thing is, you _still _can't make it look as if he's saying those words without him, at some point, opening his own mouth and saying those words.
> 
> I'm guessing you'd _really struggle _to find anywhere that most people'd chosen to describe themselves as Thor on their CVs, too.


 
FFS pointing out that programmes like this, as a matter of course, ask leading questions, tell candidates to big themselves up, edit what they say, to basically make themselves look as dickish as possible, isn't quite the same as saying he's mother teresa  They wouldn't want what are probably fairly normal people looking like fairly normal people on TV, because fairly normal people do not good tv make.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

You know, it STILL doesn't say I'm (like) Thor on my CV. 

Do you get leading questions for CVs?!

Wrt the rest. Yeah. Exactly, ffs


----------



## smmudge (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah and I'm sure he sends that CV to all his potential employers. And wasn't it his personal statement? Having to answer some questions in an application process isn't unusual, and I'm sure they make it clear that you will need to stand out to get through.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

afaict, my point is that he seems like a dick, your point is that he seems like a dick who was then asked leading questions which supported him in acting like _even more _of a dick in public.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 4, 2012)

btw, is there _any _situation in which you don't need to 'stand out' to get through an applications process atm?

I'd guess, nearly no-one in the extant universe with the remotest sense of self- (or other-) awareness would be inclined to write anything along the lines of 'fuck yeah, I'm like Odin and I'll teach some mofo old fuckaaaas some new mad skillz ennit bro etcetera' if there was the remotest chance of any remotely serious job arising from the statement they were writing.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 5, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> btw, is there _any _situation in which you don't need to 'stand out' to get through an applications process atm?
> 
> I'd guess, nearly no-one in the extant universe with the remotest sense of self- (or other-) awareness would be inclined to write anything along the lines of 'fuck yeah, I'm like Odin and I'll teach some mofo old fuckaaaas some new mad skillz ennit bro etcetera' if there was the remotest chance of any remotely serious job arising from the statement they were writing.


 
It wasn't for the job that these things were written but to gain admission to the TV programme.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 5, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> afaict, my point is that he seems like a dick, your point is that he seems like a dick who was then asked leading questions which supported him in acting like _even more _of a dick in public.


 
My point is he probably isn't as much of a dick as the programme made out. You're right, he does _seem_ like a dick; I'm sure that's not entirely coincidental. Unless you think an entertainment show just reports everything as they find it, without any sort of suggestion or misrepresentation at all, without any idea of what they want their candidates to seem like.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2012)

smmudge said:


> My point is he probably isn't as much of a dick as the programme made out. You're right, he does _seem_ like a dick; I'm sure that's not entirely coincidental.


imho if it walks like a dick and looks like a dick, chances are that it is a dick! and he is!!


----------



## magneze (Jun 5, 2012)

belboid said:


> he never said that tho, or at least he was never shown saying that. And if that is the plan, making £145mill of it is way bdeyond laughable. It could deffo be tweaked to make something sellable, but it would need shitloads of work, and wouldn't make _that_ much. Looked to me like it ws the first time someone had told him it was anything other than 'brilliant'


His idea fell down dead when his "market research" turned out to be "well, me and my mates would find it useful".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 5, 2012)

magneze said:


> His idea fell down dead when his "market research" turned out to be "well, me and my mates would find it useful".


Although I probably wouldn't use a service like that I got angry when a couple of the interviewers dissed him by intimating that no-one plans and cooks meals in advance...errr, I do and I know loads of 'normal' people who do.

Also Claude, who seems to delight in interrupting the interviewees before they get a chance to answer fully, hardly did that at all with Ricky, in fact his metaphorical tongue seemed right up Ricky's arse and I felt he didn't give a balanced interview to all of them.

However that could, of course, be in the editing.


----------



## Santino (Jun 5, 2012)

The recipe web tool idea was shit. How often do you need EVERY ingredient from a recipe? Including salt and pepper? Butter? Flour?


----------



## magneze (Jun 5, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Although I probably wouldn't use a service like that I got angry when a couple of the interviewers dissed him by intimating that no-one plans and cooks meals in advance...errr, I do and I know loads of 'normal' people who do.
> 
> Also Claude, who seems to delight in interrupting the interviewees before they get a chance to answer fully, hardly did that at all with Ricky, in fact his metaphorical tongue seemed right up Ricky's arse and I felt he didn't give a balanced interview to all of them.
> 
> However that could, of course, be in the editing.


Yeah, I actually quite liked Nick's idea. It's something that I might use. His answer to the question was massively stupid though.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

smmudge said:


> They make them all look like massive dicks at the start of the show though; it's the only way you can get on it. In the end he seemed like a nice enough person. I thought they were all a bit dull this year actually. I really didn't care who won it.


The new prize does make for far far duller people. Before, when you 'won' a 100k job with Suralan, the only people who'd go for it were cunts who wanted to be shitty corporate execs. Scum, pure and simple, in other words. At home one would root for the only one you wouldn't want to kill immediately if they were your boss. And they'd be knocked out by week 6.

Now, it's actually a worthwhile prize, something a sane person might want. You don't have to be a complete cunt to have an idea for a business (even if most of the ideas are still utterly shit). But that means the people are far far more boring than before.


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Although I probably wouldn't use a service like that I got angry when a couple of the interviewers dissed him by intimating that no-one plans and cooks meals in advance...errr, I do and I know loads of 'normal' people who do.


A daft comment indeed - but far dafter was nick having no reply. It's a classic type of interview question, and nick flunked it.

"your idea's crap!"

"is it? Oh golly gosh, I didn't think it was."


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2012)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Although I probably wouldn't use a service like that I got angry when a couple of the interviewers dissed him by intimating that no-one plans and cooks meals in advance...errr, I do and I know loads of 'normal' people who do.


Quite! I agree, I plan all my meals till the next shop, my mum did the same as I suspect most mums do...


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Quite! I agree, I plan all my meals till the next shop, my mum did the same as I suspect most mums do...


I do too. Especially when I have less money so they missed a trick what with all the frugality the government has imposed on us.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

*Apprentice loser Nick Holzherr gets funding for food site*
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18630628*


----------



## magneze (Jun 29, 2012)

Not surprised. Good idea.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 29, 2012)

good luck to him.

I wonder how the other chap is getting on raising his £20m wine fund!


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

It will be a good snub to Sugar if he makes a good go of it and if wankers recruitment agency just breaks even.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 1, 2012)

The kids seem to be almost as loathsome as the adults this time round.


----------



## magneze (Nov 1, 2012)

Young Apprentice is weird and depressing. Can't loathe the kids. It's the parents fault!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 2, 2012)

What we were mostly goggling at, was the kids' job descriptions. "Personal tutor," for example, aged 17.

Personal tuting who?!


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2012)

Is noticeable that most of their commercial experience is online via things like ebay, as good tv as it is showing people out of their comfort zone, it would be nice to see them given the odd task that plays to their strengths


----------



## magneze (Nov 2, 2012)

The Apprentice has always existed in a weird netherworld where people can't use phones properly and the internet doesn't exist.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 2, 2012)

Fuck, evolution is a very slow process.


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2012)

magneze said:


> The Apprentice has always existed in a weird netherworld where people can't use phones properly and the internet doesn't exist.


which no sense if all the candidates are planning on an online business. The "grownups" got to build an app once irc


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 3, 2012)

4mins in, and i hate 12 children.

amazing


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 3, 2012)

I liked the enthusiasic welcome home to the returnees from the boardroom.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 4, 2012)

My money is on chin girl


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2012)

Christ. The one with the massive chin is irritating, and im not sure whether it's just coz of the massive chin or because she's a trainee cunt.

The fashion design boy. Christ.

Let's find this house and bomb the fuck out of it before these people hit the workforce.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 18, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> My money is on chin girl


I'll take that bet.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2012)

I think the chin was exaggerated by her traintracks, but she would've still been annoying without it. The Irish girl sounds like she could pick an argument with a lamppost too.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

Jesus.

It's only now that David is i/c that I've come to appreciate just how shit he is.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 24, 2012)

I think they're keeping David the non-spelling "tutor" and the argumentative girl from NI in coz they're good controversial telly.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 24, 2012)

I thought he was quite calm, quietly effective, and unfairly picked upon until last night! And then I was all, like, "oh."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you think they installed a phone in the house that looks like a dildo on purpose?


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 12, 2013)

I miss Margaret.


----------

